# New Jersey Unemployment/Union Pension



## patriot (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are collecting unemployment benefits in New Jersey,and start receiving a "early" pension from my union do you lose your unemployment benefits?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

patriot said:


> If you are collecting unemployment benefits in New Jersey,and start receiving a "early" pension from my union do you lose your unemployment benefits?


I do not know the laws in NJ, but my guess is

*YOU BET YOUR SWEET ASS*


----------

